# Some good looking landscape...



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I visited a freind in Massachusetts on Saturday..Thought you might enjoy seeing his layout. He has some beautiful trees. His track is very nice too with long sweeping curves and spectacular bridges. He is in the middle of re-working his layout and says he has a lot of work ahead but it all looks good to me so far!

The Bonsai cedar are several years old. they were started by stakiing up the branches of the standard low growing variety and letting them grow.


I also posted this video on the live steam section.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very beautiful layout with indeed a great landscape. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------

